# Skipper's Adventures - Week 33 Leaving the Executive Bldg



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures

Week 33


​*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

lol look at peachy with the blond comb over and glasses lol


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*

​*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

lol i di d not see the headphones. how adorable


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Peachy you are so adorable as a secret Agent made me laugh. What secret mission are you all on today are you all under cover grading the top secret papers so the bad guys don't get there hands on top important information..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


kcladyz said:



lol i did not see the headphones. how adorable

Click to expand...

 Thanks. 



LynandIndigo said:



Peachy you are so adorable as a secret Agent made me laugh. What secret mission are you all on today are you all under cover grading the top secret papers so the bad guys don't get there hands on top important information..

Click to expand...

As the head Secret Service Agent in charge of guarding the President, Peachy takes his duties very seriously. 
If you look very closely at the birdies in the background and you may be able to tell what their missions are as well. *


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

These are the cutest top secret agents I've ever seen  This is one of my favorites Deb


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Now we see...the clever ruse in week 32 has provided the president an opportunity to slip from the country to a far off land unnoticed. We thought perhap's to resume covert activities as the secret agent we all know he is. Instead we find him in the public eye performing his duties as leader of the free world. What was the meeting about....who attended....where is this even at. We know beyond a shadow of a doubt, that whatever it is, the balance of this world's health and welfare lay squarely on our boy's shoulder's.

Skip doesn't where the Fedora often, but when he does, he prefers to wear the one presented to him, and scooter, by the famous aussie budgie Indi Jones, son of Lyn, in a previous australian adventure. Little does the untrained eye realize, but the fedora is also being used to help in his attempt to not be recognized by any rogue foreign agents. Even though the great "S" has never been seen, some of the world's finest agent's have caught fleeting glimpses during past mission's...a budge can never be too careful in Skip's line of work....


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

This one is awesome too, they all look so busy! I absolutely love those high tech glasses on Peachy!


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Pictured on the steps outside the Library of Congress our hero Skipper has obviously been visiting The Office of Security and Emergency Preparedness for top secret talks, either that or he has been returning an overdue library book.


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Gosh, that's cute !!!


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Skip chirps at the top of his li'l tonsils .... *" Veni, vidi, vici "*

:laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


kwatson said:



These are the cutest top secret agents I've ever seen  This is one of my favorites Deb 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Kimberly!



jonah said:



Now we see...the clever ruse in week 32 has provided the president an opportunity to slip from the country to a far off land unnoticed. We thought perhap's to resume covert activities as the secret agent we all know he is. Instead we find him in the public eye performing his duties as leader of the free world. What was the meeting about....who attended....where is this even at. We know beyond a shadow of a doubt, that whatever it is, the balance of this world's health and welfare lay squarely on our boy's shoulder's.

Skip doesn't wear the Fedora often, but when he does, he prefers to wear the one presented to him, and scooter, by the famous aussie budgie Indi Jones, son of Lyn, in a previous australian adventure. Little does the untrained eye realize, but the fedora is also being used to help in his attempt to not be recognized by any rogue foreign agents. Even though the great "S" has never been seen, some of the world's finest agent's have caught fleeting glimpses during past mission's...a budge can never be too careful in Skip's line of work....

Click to expand...

 :laughing:
Randy, I'm starting to think perhaps you and I should go into collaboration and start doing some "budgie books".  I'll do the pictures and you can write the accompanying text. 



aluz said:



This one is awesome too, they all look so busy! I absolutely love those high tech glasses on Peachy! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you -- Peachy is quite the "dude". 



Impeckable said:



Pictured on the steps outside the Library of Congress our hero Skipper has obviously been visiting The Office of Security and Emergency Preparedness for top secret talks, either that or he has been returning an overdue library book. 

Click to expand...

  I wonder which it was, Pete!



Frankie'sFriend said:



Gosh, that's cute !!!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Madonna



AnimalKaperz said:



Skip chirps at the top of his li'l tonsils .... " Veni, vidi, vici "
:laughing:

Click to expand...

  He can yell pretty darn loudly too!*


----------

